# Move from London



## t4010 (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi all!

Me, my husband and my little children are really interested in moving abroad I really want to move to Australia but my hubby is very scared of spiaders so Australia is out the question and Canada is the place my hubby wants to go.

Could someone please give me some advice on sub contracting in Canada, do people subcontract like they do in the uk? My hubby has is own company which is where he subcontracts off of main lift company's.. Yes he is a lift engineer by trade. Is this something he can do in Canada or does he have to get him self employed? Does anyone know what he salary is for lift engineers? 
-
As my husband is the man that brings the money home it'll be his salary we will be living on until I was to find a job. I am a carer in the uk and which I am guessing that shouldn't be too hard to find work. 

Can anyone put me on the right path.. What are the lift company's in Canada? We have Otis and Kone which are our main people. Do they work in Canada?

Thank you for your help


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

We have spiders in Canada too!


----------



## Lianth2009 (May 9, 2011)

Woah he's a big lad!!! :0)


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Does your husband think we don't have spiders in Canada.
Spider Photo Gallery - Ojibway Nature Centre - Windsor, Ontario

Sorry but don't know anything about the elevator industry.


----------



## Lianth2009 (May 9, 2011)

Don't forget the bears and wild dogs too :0)


----------



## Vikky&Matt (Feb 13, 2011)

Is anyone going to help this lady answer the questions she asked and not scare the life out of her with horrible pictures and sillyness?

Use google.ca for researching is all i can tell you as i am only in the early days of researching myself. There are job sites on there that should give an indication fo his salary. 

Good Luck!


----------



## Lianth2009 (May 9, 2011)

I'm afraid it isn't sillyness but fact. 

Monster.ca is a good one for jobs though but other than that use google to research.


----------



## Vikky&Matt (Feb 13, 2011)

spiders, dogs and bears being displayed on this post are done to scare this lady and are complete sillyness. Those animals dont cause problems if you do what your suppsoed to or live somewhere they are not. simple.


----------



## t4010 (Feb 9, 2012)

Thank you vikky for your kind words! My husband dropped my iPad when he see that picture and now have a smashed screen thank you G-MO! When I say he is scared he is petrified! 

I still ain't no closer knowing hahaha...

Thanks guys I will defiantly look google and monster


----------



## Lianth2009 (May 9, 2011)

t4010 - I am not trying to scare you at all, but if your husband is that scared of them, he needs to be aware of what is in canada (aswell as others animals) again it isnt sillyness but fact that you do have them.

However no matter where you go, you will have spiders, trust me even in the UK i have seen some sizeable ones! Has he considered hypnotism at all, a friend of mine had it and worked!

Anyway, onto your question.

You can check the following sites:

For research and other relevant information check out Welcome to Citizenship and Immigration Canada this is a really helpful site and you will use it alot!

Working in Canada
Find Jobs. Build a Better Career. Find Your Calling. | Monster.ca
Engineering - Lift Jobs (lift jobs)
Lift Engineering jobs in Canada | Workcircle Global

I would suggest using google though, as that is where i got the two bottom ones. Just type the information in and lots comes up.

Hope this is of help to you

Also FYI - My sister moved to Australia, and before she moved her and her children went on a course in the UK to learn about different spiders and which were poisonious etc) My sister is petrified of spiders too, but she learnt a lot, and knew what to look out for) maybe enrol hubby in something like that once you decide where you definitley want to move


----------



## Vikky&Matt (Feb 13, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your ipad  thats a horrible thing to happen. It is possible to have the perimeter of your property sprayed so spiders and other bugs wont be able to cross it and they will die. Might be worth thinking about


----------

